

Eric Schmidt on business culture, technology, and social issues - patrickas
http://www.mckinseyquarterly.com/wrapper.aspx?ar=2796&url=http://www.mckinseyquarterly.com/Eric_Schmidt_on_business_culture_technology_and_social_issues_2796%3Fpagenum%3D1%23schmidt&pgn=ersc11_exhibit

======
patrickas
For some reason the first time I click on the link I get an error "PLEASE
ENABLE COOKIES", the second time I click on the same link it works fine!

